
A Brief Case Against Limits - mathgenius
https://mathwithbaddrawings.com/2019/01/09/a-brief-case-against-limits/
======
nohomo
All these "value" theorems are "obvious", but they help prove some neat not so
obvious results. That's what I like about math: if you are anal enough about
the "obvious" and "trivial", then eventually (with the help of this "obvious"
stuff) you can tackle the not so obvious that's way outside the reach of those
who prefer "common sense".

